# Does anyone have "weird" stuff in their stocks?



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Reading another thread, I realized that I have something in my stocks that is probably pretty rare for stocks. I was working at the hospital for nursing school and when clients were discharged, we were to dispose of everything in the room. I kept a lot of stuff, because I couldn't bring myself to throw unopened items away that had been in a drawer and never touched. I have some baby shampoos, some travel deodorants and stuff like that, but the one item I have that might be a little weird is the waterless shampoo. It's not a powder, but a liquid, and it actually works fairly well. I worked in home with a client for several months and she washed her hair every three months with shampoo and water, the rest of the days, she used this stuff, and you would never ever guess it. I haven't used it yet, because I'm saving it for if I ever NEED it. Of course, one could easily use some cornstarch or something of that nature, but I've never really liked it, because it takes me hours to get it back out of my hair.

Anyways (I ramble a LOT, if you haven't noticed) it made me wonder if other people have something in their stocks that isn't exactly typical.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

One person's "weird stuff" is another person's ordinary, every day stuff.

I keep a fair supply of whiskey myself. As much as a barter item as for myself.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Whiskey, medicine for mind and body.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Having spent a fair amount of time in hospitals here lately, I do have some waterless shampoo. Not my favorite.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought the thread actually read "socks". I was like, "Nooo...just feet." 

As far as shampoo, I wash my hair maybe once a week and have gone longer. I rinse it every day, though. My hair is soft and manageable and there is no odor or itchiness.

I can't think of anything weird in our meager preps.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't think of anything that would seem weird to our S&EP group. But definitely some non-prepping person would think so.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I like to journal, and I believe keeping notes of the garden and where the best foraging places are is very important. So I keep extra blank notebooks/paper and writting utensiles in my preps. i keep extra scissors (for sewing and otherwise) as those seem to always get lost around here, fires starters (mostly homemade but some were bought), potting soil (mostly becasue from august to march it's impossible to find around here for seed starting) but also to make starting seeds for the garden much more successufl if the SHTF as garden soil does not make good seed starting mix!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

My wine-making equipment is as much a prep item as a fun hobby  

I also stock nori. For those who are unfamiliar with this, it's the sheets of dried sea vegetable that are used to make sushi. You don't have to use raw fish, but in a situation where all you could do is cook rice, you can wrap rice and anything else in it and make a wonderful meal -- it's also high in nutrients, and in a SHTF situation, would deliver a nutritive punch that would be much needed in a relatively convenient form.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

whodunit said:


> I thought the thread actually read "socks". I was like, "Nooo...just feet."
> 
> As far as shampoo, I wash my hair maybe once a week and have gone longer. I rinse it every day, though. My hair is soft and manageable and there is no odor or itchiness.
> 
> I can't think of anything weird in our meager preps.


Maybe you have some weird feet? Lol. I wash my hair about every 2-3 days. Longer in the winter. I do not rinse on the off days, because my hair is super thick and coarse and will tangle to the point that I have to condition it twice to get the knots out if it gets wet, which even includes swimming, unfortunately. 

I have some other things in my stocks that some might not have. Epsom salt is more common, but is an amazing item that I don't hear much about. When my back hurts to the point that I have a hard time breathing, it's my go-to item. Doesn't take much to fix my back either. Since I sell soaps and such, I have enough stuff that if I stopped selling, I could live about 200 years without ever running out of soaping supplies (obviously, I'd be butchering animals out for the fat to render for it, since oils don't last 200 years). I also have a decent stock of chia seeds. I mix them in with corn and such to help boost the nutritional value.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

lol I hate cold showers, so I wash my hair once a week and it's fine. Longer in the winter Brrrrrrr. someday it;s my dream to have hot water again  may look into that waterless shampoo


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Wierd items? I don't know, but I do have a TON of soap products.When my mother bought a house to remodel and flip, there were boxes and boxes of hand soap out in the barn that she was going to throw away. I took them of course! My MIL passed away and she had a bunch of hand soap in the towel closet. Then someone I knew was going to throw away a bunch of baby products, lotion, shampoo, baby wash, and so I got it. I have enough to clean everyone in Montana for a year or two! 

I have bath scrubbies in my preps. I like them better than washcloths.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Bettacreek said:


> Whiskey, medicine for mind and body.


And snake bites.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

NickieL said:


> lol I hate cold showers, so I wash my hair once a week and it's fine. Longer in the winter Brrrrrrr. someday it;s my dream to have hot water again  may look into that waterless shampoo


Get one of those 5 gallon portable water bags made of heavy duty plastic. They collapse when not being used. Put a black trash bag over it and hang in the sun. It will get hot.

Google


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have some family cloth, cloth pads, and a diva cup. I also have a luggable loo. 
I also have like 900 tea lights! 

I am not sure how 'weird' it is for this group but it is weird for the average person!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We stocked up on baby diapers rather than tp. We cut them into strips and have a bucket with a cleaning solution (bleach mainly) that they go in until they are washed. I figure paper deteriorates fairly quick, so it made more sense to me to stock up on another source than toilet paper.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I also stock nori.


Tracy, how long does your nori last? Shelf-life wise, that is.

Thanks.

I can't think of anything that is weird that I stock...at least not weird for this forum. Well, maybe one thing. We live in a town, we don't have land, so we have city water. We let the kids get a pool this year and I'm thinking it will be a great water prep item should the need arise. It holds 3100 gallons of water. 

I'm also looking into a reverse osmosis or a still to transform sea water into drinkable water. That's some penny saving though...


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

NickieL said:


> lol I hate cold showers, so I wash my hair once a week and it's fine. Longer in the winter Brrrrrrr. someday it;s my dream to have hot water again  may look into that waterless shampoo


If you have any way to heat water even in a small pan, just put the water in a watering can, the spout works perfectly for showering under. You can get these for just a few dollars at Walmart or such or you might find an older metal one at a yard sale or thrift store. I have even seen these made using a heavy detergent bottle that had little holes drilled in the lid -they are really heavy lids.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

stamphappy said:


> Tracy, how long does your nori last? Shelf-life wise, that is.
> 
> Thanks.


I buy the packs that contain 10 sheets, and we typically use half at a time, and store the opened half in a gallon-sized freezer bag with the little moisture packet that comes in the original package. I've stored unopened packages for over a year, with seemingly no deterioration of the product. Once opened, I've always used them within a few weeks, with no problem (shelf stored). I really don't think that they "go bad", but having not had them stored for longer than a year, I couldn't tell you beyond that.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Pam6 said:


> I have some family cloth, cloth pads, and a diva cup. I also have a luggable loo.
> I also have like 900 tea lights!
> 
> I am not sure how 'weird' it is for this group but it is weird for the average person!


I have a diva cup as well. It takes some getting used to, but they're pretty darned nice! Unfortunately (well, more like PRAISE THE LORD) I haven't had the need of it in over a year now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pam6, I thought bucket toilets were regular prep items. I bought 2 seats from Gander Mountain a couple years ago (already had the buckets) because when our power goes out we have no water and I'm sure not using bottled prep water to flush the toilet.

I also have several bags of wood pellets to absorb the moisture in the bucket toilets. By keeping a supply of those on hand I can stock up when they are on sale or super cheap clearance. They can also be used in the wood burner. But using wood pellets in a regular wood burner is a whole 'nother topic. 

Like NickieL I keep a supply of potting soil. It's impossible to find here in January when I am getting ready to start my garden. Don't judge me about my stockpile of yogurt containers, I use them for seed starting.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> Get one of those 5 gallon portable water bags made of heavy duty plastic. They collapse when not being used. Put a black trash bag over it and hang in the sun. It will get hot.
> 
> Google


Works great actually. In the winter months sometimes a warm a small amount on the wood burning stove all the time and add it to the bag at shower time. In the summer it actually gets too hot in the sun so I have to add a little cool water.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if there would be an easy way to store compost? Someone said that they did an experiment with miracle gro potting soil and compost and their compost did a heck of a better job at starting seeds. Plus, it should be cheaper. Some smaller "cities" or larger towns offer free compost for those who cannot compost... I know the one here does, they take leaves and grass from the residents and compost it and offer it free.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

lol! whodunit, I also read 'socks', so I clicked on this thread, wondering, what else could there be in them, but feet?


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bettacreek said:


> I have a diva cup as well. It takes some getting used to, but they're pretty darned nice! Unfortunately (well, more like PRAISE THE LORD) I haven't had the need of it in over a year now.


Love, love, love my Diva cup!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I have used "The Keeper" (similar to a Diva cup) for well over 10 years. (on my 2nd one - they are only good for about 10 years.) So convenient to use and it has saved me a ton of money!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Kit-Kat cookies:ashamed:


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> My wine-making equipment is as much a prep item as a fun hobby
> 
> I also stock nori. For those who are unfamiliar with this, it's the sheets of dried sea vegetable that are used to make sushi. You don't have to use raw fish, but in a situation where all you could do is cook rice, you can wrap rice and anything else in it and make a wonderful meal -- it's also high in nutrients, and in a SHTF situation, would deliver a nutritive punch that would be much needed in a relatively convenient form.


The nori is a good idea I never would have thought of! We buy it for sushi but haven't thought to store it. I do love the taste 

I agree about the wine making bits. I just bought a huge watermelon today to start a new batch and then explained to the lady working the farm stand how to make it when she found out what it was for.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a large supply of sealed baby wipes even though I am over 60. If the county water supply is interrupted, I'd still be able to freshen up daily & save the stored water for a solar shower every few days.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I probably have 50 mouse traps and fly swatters. I watched "Frontier House" on PBS and they were infested with vermin. I freaked and stocked up. It's my secret shame.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

probebly and odd and gross question here, but are the Divas good for those with a heavy flow?:ashamed:


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

andabigmac said:


> I probably have 50 mouse traps and fly swatters. I watched "Frontier House" on PBS and they were infested with vermin. I freaked and stocked up. It's my secret shame.



We have fly swatters in every room in the house plus the camper and horse trailer. Those little buggers are annoying!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Beeswax.
I have a couple of pounds of beeswax and can't wait to get more.
It is the base for salves and it can be used for making 'pills' with powdered herbs and a million other things...
I get it from a friend, so why not get it while I can?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Metamucil. I have a child with digestive issues and needs it. It is also necessary for the horses to help move sand out of them.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

NickieL-glad you asked. I was wondering too...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I have two of the luggable loo bucket toilets. Also keep approx 70 to 100 two liter plastic bottles of water. I like the size of the bottle as it's easier for me to carry. One bottle makes enough water in the sink/dishpan to wash whatever.

Vermin is a no no for me. I have a case of ant traps, roach traps, mouse traps, 50 rolls of fly paper, sticky traps for use indoors, almost anything non-chemical pest control is in my magic box of tricks. 

Ziploc bags and push pins. Anything I don't want to lose track of gets put into a ziploc and push pinned to the message board. 

Fire extinguishers - 2 in every room along with a battery operated smoke alarm and a carbon monoxide indicator in each room.

BOBs are carbon copies in multiples and are placed at front and back of house. If you're leaving through a door or a window, then a BOB goes with you and comes home with you.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

The Diva cups should be fine for heavy flows, but you might have to empty them more often. One very big piece of advice that I wish someone had told me about them... DO NOT try using them for the first time when you're going on a weekend long trip with about a hundred men. I have a very light flow (well, used to) and didn't have a good seal and had to get in the truck and drive back about three hours one way because I was a mess. Fortunately, nobody had busted me. I used my dog as an excuse, saying I was taking her back to the house because it was just too much excitement for her. It takes some getting used to, and if you're one who is too modest to touch yourself down there, then it might not be the product for you, because it does take some manual adjustments to get it fit in properly or it'll leak.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never heard of those before. I probably wouldn't be able to use it (toxic shock issues) but they sound neat. I have lots of pads in my preps.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

The Diva/Keeper shouldn't cause toxic shock issues if used properly. They do take some getting used to, and you do have to be comfortable with yourself but after the first 2-3 times of using it, it becomes second nature.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I've never heard of those before. I probably wouldn't be able to use it (toxic shock issues) but they sound neat. I have lots of pads in my preps.


You might want to talk to the doc about it. If I remember correctly, they reduce the risk of TSS, but I could be very wrong about it (my memory has been suffering the past few months). If you're interested, I'd suggest talking to the doc though. They're $35 (I bought mine with Amazon gift cards rewards) but if you can use them, $35 for about ten years is quite the bargain.

That, or cloth pads?


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know if it is weird but Morton tenderquick for curing meat.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Melissa said:


> If you have any way to heat water even in a small pan, just put the water in a watering can, the spout works perfectly for showering under. You can get these for just a few dollars at Walmart or such or you might find an older metal one at a yard sale or thrift store. I have even seen these made using a heavy detergent bottle that had little holes drilled in the lid -they are really heavy lids.


Hello, 
curious why don't you have hot water?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

airwolftruker said:


> Hello,
> curious why don't you have hot water?


lol no water heater


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Next question --- why no water heater?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

crayrons

yep, They work in the cold, they do not run in the water--and they could be use for firsstarters

cardboard
I do not make it
but I use it
garden paths
composting
packing 
emergency cheap temp insulation for animal huts 
fire starting materials.
ect.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

5 gallons citric acid- to dye wool (dyes, too) and for mozzarella cheese making.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I think everything we store is perfectly normal :nanner:
For those that don't have access to the waterless shampoo in hospitals, Suave came out with one in their "professionals" line last year or the year before. Walmart carries it here, like 3 bucks or so.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Next question --- why no water heater?


Can't fix the old one anymore...and can't afford a new one at this time.:smack And now, the $$ we was saving for getting one, is going to repair that leak in the roof we descovered during last night's storm! LOL Tis always something


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> I think everything we store is perfectly normal :nanner:
> For those that don't have access to the waterless shampoo in hospitals, Suave came out with one in their "professionals" line last year or the year before. Walmart carries it here, like 3 bucks or so.


White Rain is pretty cheap as well, and usually has some sales. A few months ago, I bought a ton of it at $0.49/18oz bottle. It took a week or two for my hair to get used to it, but now my hair is the same as it was when I was using the Pantene that I had gotten from a client. She had gotten two massive bottles of it from a friend and refused to use it, so she gave them to me. Once those bottles go, I might make an attempt at using homemade shampoos.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

NickieL said:


> Can't fix the old one anymore...and can't afford a new one at this time.:smack And now, the $$ we was saving for getting one, is going to repair that leak in the roof we descovered during last night's storm! LOL Tis always something


You might be able to find one for free on CL that can be fixed.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We keep an eye out but haven't found one yet bettacreek. Would rather save up for a new one anyway so I won't have to worry about it for a long while.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

terri9630 said:


> Metamucil. I have a child with digestive issues and needs it. It is also necessary for the horses to help move sand out of them.


That's a good prep- keeps you regular with plenty of water, staves off hunger, decreases the risk of colon cancer, prevents diverticulitis, binds toxins, lowers cholesterol.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

100 percent pure silk cloth! (cheap-cheap, cut from shirts, skirts, etc. purchased from garage sales, thrift stores, etc.) Because of the extremely tight weave of silk fabric, it makes a great expedient substitute face mask and water filter, in the event the real things are not available during a sudden emergency. Try Googling with terms along the lines of 'filter water with silk sari'...'World Health Organization' 'India'... I am on an old cell phone and most of my disaster prep links are not handy at the moment... No, silk will never replace water purification methods such as boiling, or chlorine, etc., but it has been used with limited success where conventional methods were not available.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Also, a bandana-sized piece of silk folds nicely into a small enough size that can be tucked just about anywhere. It may also come in handy if you need a quick mask in case of toxic fumes resulting from a nearby chemical accident or heavy smoke, and you're caught off-guard away from your stash of disaster preps...


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I also store nori 

Anchovies and Capers....I make several recipes using them and even though they are not a necessary item I enjoy the foods I cook with them 

Electrolyte pills.... I have dozens of two dose packets, take with a full glass of water for dehydration and heat exhaustion. More portable than hydrating drinks and no sugar or extras stuff u don't need. I live in Florida so this is an item I keep at home, in my purse and in the BOB.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

NickieL said:


> We keep an eye out but haven't found one yet bettacreek. Would rather save up for a new one anyway so I won't have to worry about it for a long while.


Don't drop it while carrying it through the door.


----------



## dragonfly (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd hate to begin to "list" all the "weird" things I have , but trust me, everything has it's uses! I was way out in the middle of nowhere and broke my left arm at the elbow...dang rocks don't cushion a fall! It took me 9 days to get back to a Dr. he was not happy with that, BUT I managed to reset the fracture to the point I was told to remove the sling I'd made from a trailer curtain and a LOT of safety pins...It healed nicely, no cast, no pain pills and such...But I had a lot of "weird stuff' in my bags that I carry...
You never know what you'll need or when, such as heavy duty rubber bands!
Bill


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't think it's weird but some might..... I have hundreds of empty wine bottles (and corks to go with them). I also have quite a few that I use when I make mead or hard cider. 

My logic on the emptys is that if SHTF I can use them to bottle fruit juice, etc (in addition to alcoholic libations) and that it won't be as easy to get them as people might think. My goal is to have a store of 3 bottles per day for one year (3*365= 1095 bottles).

Mike


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't personally think we have anything weird in our preps. A portable bucket loo, washable flannel 'TP', cloth menstrual pads for any lady guests in need, solar shower, big plastic totes and a clean toilet plunger for doing laundry out back. An arsenal of surgical and medical supplies for us humans and for the goats (goes along with having a retired physician as a hubby). 

Nope, nothing worth seeing here folks, move along. 

This thread is two pages long and I haven't read one thing that seems strange to me, sorry. Seriously, since no one else in our extended family preps and we have ONE friend and family who do, it puts a smile on my face to know we're not alone!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Does a slingshot and bag of ball bearings count as "weird"?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Does a slingshot and bag of ball bearings count as "weird"?


Weird? I thought those were mandatory!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Umm I have 5 suture kits in my diaper bag, dose that count as weird? Our storage got decimated in our flood a few months back, I'm having to start fresh with not much money.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> My wine-making equipment is as much a prep item as a fun hobby
> 
> I also stock nori. For those who are unfamiliar with this, it's the sheets of dried sea vegetable that are used to make sushi. You don't have to use raw fish, but in a situation where all you could do is cook rice, you can wrap rice and anything else in it and make a wonderful meal -- it's also high in nutrients, and in a SHTF situation, would deliver a nutritive punch that would be much needed in a relatively convenient form.


could this also be sliced very thin and cooked like spinach or kale to go with other foods


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I don't think so, PW -- it's pretty thin, and would probably disintegrate if cooked. You could probably soak it (briefly), and add it to rice or another vegetable, but it wouldn't hold up as "solid" on it's own, I don't think. 

I do sometimes make a rice bowl with vegetables, rice, and maybe a bit of fish and crunch it up and sprinkle it over for added nutrition (and taste  )


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got part of a suture kit stashed. At the emergency room where dd got stitches the kits (with good quality stainless instruments) were disposable. The nurse took out the needles though.  

So where do you get suture kits?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

you can find them on e-bay

Suture Kit Survival Surgical Suture Stapler Emergency First Aid 26Pc SS8 on eBay!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I did a little online shopping. Needle phobia kicking in. I'll have to check out surgical super glue.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeffers Livestock online is a good outlet for suturing materials and instruments. Cheap also. Just purchase Super Glue and keep it in your surgical kit, we do. Go ahead if you can and get the suturing materials though too.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the liquid bandage in my car kit. Used it once and threw it out. That stuff BURNS and was worse than the cut! Went and bought a 3 pack of super glue. If i need more than that I probably ought to just head to the hospital.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Would anyone think a stove top coffee percolator is weird? I don't drink coffee but it would heat tea water nicely.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Would anyone think a stove top coffee percolator is weird? I don't drink coffee but it would heat tea water nicely.


No, we have two different size speckled enamel percolators, plus one that doesn't have the insert, just for heating water! Right now they decorate the top of my china hutch, but in SHTF we're set! :clap:


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Would anyone think a stove top coffee percolator is weird? I don't drink coffee but it would heat tea water nicely.


No. I have 3. 1 in the horse trailer and 2 in our camping supplies. We have 2 in the camping stuff so we can heat water for hot chocolate for me and the girls and coffee for hubby at the same time.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had flu masks for 7 years since a CDC lecturer said it's not a matter of if, but when. Made me feel more comfortable when the government released expired Tamiflu and we were compounding Tamiflu for pediatric suspensions due to no pediatric formulations available. Then we ran out and couldn't get any. Imagine that. Flu season's coming up again. Don't forget to get your flu shots- My public health message for the day lol.


----------

